# Orcades BCK 67 - OB232 - Shimanda BCK 96 -Strathspey BCK96



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Does anyone have information about this vessel please?


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Built 69 at Buckie, c/s MNHA, 72 ft. Owner in 71 was R. Irvin , N. Shields. By 1980 was OB232 owner C. Salvesen, A'deen.By 1985, A.Henderson, Mallaig was joint owner with Salvesen. By 1991 was Shimanda BCK96 owned Denholm Fishselling, Edinburgh. 1996 same. By 2000, change of owner to FR Inshore Fishermen Ltd. 2001-03 back to Denholm Fishselling. By 2004 was Strathspey BCK96, still with Denholm. From Olsens and FVBI.


----------



## mark m (Jan 27, 2007)

I,m sure Strathspey is lying up in Lochinver harbour ,least it was August this year .


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Jim Cowie and his son Allen had her with R Irvin first next I saw her I think it was Jeff Geddes had her working out of Lochinver, there could have been someone between that though,


----------



## mark m (Jan 27, 2007)

billmaca said:


> Jim Cowie and his son Allen had her with R Irvin first next I saw her I think it was Jeff Geddes had her working out of Lochinver, there could have been someone between that though,


Tommy Mearns from Portknockie had her between those owners billmacca (Thumb)


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

It was not long after the Orcades was built when Johnnie Cowie had the second Gem built,she ended up as Crystal Waters,think the hull is still lying in PD.


----------



## kjm (Mar 18, 2007)

Just uploaded a photo of her lying in Lochinver in May this year. Getting converted to a house boat.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Many thanks for all the info.
What type of fishing did she undertake.
When she was OB232 she pair trawled for herring. I think with the Defiant OB207 and possibly the Aries BCK126 when BCK67.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Mike,The Orcades was trawling all her life,when new she was side trawling,gallows fore and aft on the starboard side


----------



## samhenderson (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Mike
Orcades BCK 67 Built by G.Thompson & Sons Buckie 1969 O/L 75.3 Brd 21.3 Dep 8.9 Tons 61.42 Engine Kelvin 320 Built for A Cowie Buckie.
hope this is a little more info for you 

Best wishes
sam


----------



## boy leslie bck 1 (Mar 22, 2008)

the orcades was launched in 1970 i was at the launch,it was built for stewart cowie <boon> and his 3 brothersjames/john/george.she then went 2 malliag for a few years till jeff geddes bought her, and he had her till he sold it for house boat last year


----------



## boy leslie bck 1 (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry just remembered that was the oddesy ur rght orcades was alany cowies boat


----------

